# Looking for DickG



## sara kalis (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, I noticed that Dick Gorter was a member of your forum. My father worked for the KNSM from 1947 to the mid 1950's. He passed away last year, and I am writing his biography. I am wondering if this person is the same Gorter who was on board the MS Bonaire in 1947. If so, maybe he can contact me.

I also notice that Ruud was a member. I'm assuming that is from the Zeevaartschool in Den Helder, where my father attended.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Sara. I can't help you with your enquiry, but hang in there , maybe someone can . B\)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sara,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Ruud was a very active member at one time but has not been around for a long time. However he is still a member so maybe you could send him a - Private Message - via the site system.

Hawkey01


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

hawkey01 said:


> Sara,
> 
> on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Ruud was a very active member at one time but has not been around for a long time. However he is still a member so maybe you could send him a - Private Message - via the site system.
> 
> Hawkey01


He last visited in May last year, so may not pick up a PM. Just in case, I would also send him an email via SN.


----------

